# Dressage Day 2 - surprises in store?



## Andiamo (3 August 2012)

Well, this really has been kept Undercover, and very low key...and could cause some last minute re-shuffling of team standings - Edward Gal - and Undercover - watch this video from Saumur...wow. Edward is on at 11:54 this morning. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7SUZMsFLqY

What do you think?


----------



## PippiPony (3 August 2012)

Edward, can't be ruled out he isa wonderful rider.
Adelinde will be a big threat.
As will Helen L the German.

Nothing is in the bag yet!


----------



## cazrider (3 August 2012)

Is there a live link for today?


----------



## Fabforester (3 August 2012)

Goddamnit I wont be able to watch Charlotte, as have to go out. Will I be able to watch online / later? No surprises in store, surely Gold Silver for Team GB x


----------



## Trolley Hunter Type (3 August 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/schedule-results/equestrian/20120803

The above link will take you to the results, the schedule, the live feed and the catchup. 

You can live pause too so if you are watching and need to nip out, pause it and resume when you get back. 

Hi by the way, anyone mind if I join in this thread? I know pretty much zero about dressage, especially at this level but know when something looks good, or a rider id harsh or a horse is unhappy.


----------



## Suziq77 (3 August 2012)

Fabforester said:



			Goddamnit I wont be able to watch Charlotte, as have to go out. Will I be able to watch online / later? No surprises in store, surely Gold Silver for Team GB x
		
Click to expand...

Do you have an i-phone?  If so there is a free app that lets you watch and it actually works without hassle!  

Or if not then yes, the i-player feed will be available later


----------



## Amymay (3 August 2012)

Just clicked on the video, and wow - that was a bit spooky.

Music is my future (and it will be my past), John Miles, was on the radio, (the last 2 mins).  The music fitted perfectly with the first part of the test - and the horse was completely in time with it.

Sorry, totally random - but made the test even more beautiful, and I welled up.


----------



## misterjinglejay (3 August 2012)

I think they said yesterday that Gal had withdrawn due to glandular fever (or something)


----------



## Trolley Hunter Type (3 August 2012)

There seems to be only one commentator today ... :-D


----------



## SusannaF (3 August 2012)

That American horse is a sweetheart but [nonexpert opinion coming up] were his hindlegs a bit weird in piaffe and passage?


Matthias Rath, Totilas' new rider have glandular fever, not Gal.


----------



## Trolley Hunter Type (3 August 2012)

This Swedish horse is beautiful!


----------



## Andiamo (3 August 2012)

How about we swap you over, not the headset?


----------



## Trolley Hunter Type (3 August 2012)

ha ha yes  :-D Im happy to see he is keeping quiet during the tests today.


----------



## SusannaF (3 August 2012)

They've changed the mics on the German coverage - I can hear the tooth grinding.


----------



## Jade&Syrah (3 August 2012)

The only thing that puts me off Edward Gal is there are videos on him riding Gribaldi in rollkur. =/


----------



## PippiPony (3 August 2012)

Gal is competing.  It is Rath and Totilas out due to glandular fever.


----------



## Andiamo (3 August 2012)

Edward doesn't even touch this horse with his feet / calves... even piaffe and passage.... no leg at all!


----------



## Trolley Hunter Type (3 August 2012)

Andiamo said:



			Edward doesn't even touch this horse with his feet / calves... even piaffe and passage.... no leg at all!
		
Click to expand...

I was just thinking that, his legs are awful. He looks very handed to me too, though the horse looks quite strong and tense.


----------



## SusannaF (3 August 2012)

Undercover a bit green? Also Edward's hands looked a bit scary at times [further disclaimer: I know next-to-bugger-all about dressage]


----------



## Munchkin (3 August 2012)

I wasn't as impressed as the commentary team... He looked to be steering it around with his hands and struggling to maintain control, to me! Fab piaffe, though.


----------



## Andiamo (3 August 2012)

Trolley Hunter Type said:



			I was just thinking that, his legs are awful.
		
Click to expand...

???? 

Edward is purposely keeping his legs off, as the horse is very hot, and obviously must not be able to cope with having legs on him. Edward has ridden this inexperienced horse very sympathetically, and strategically. Absolutely this pair is one to watch for the future, the horse is amazing, and Edward is an incredible rider.


----------



## Dab (3 August 2012)

Munchkin said:



			I wasn't as impressed as the commentary team... He looked to be steering it around with his hands and struggling to maintain control, to me! Fab piaffe, though.
		
Click to expand...

^^^ this.

He looked as though he rather a lot of weight in the kurb rein. And was it just me but i didnt think he tracked up in the extended trot....just very flashy in front?


----------



## Jo_x (3 August 2012)

I know nothing about dressage at this level, but I was in awe of how still his legs were and to be able to ride piaffe and passage purely from seat I thought was pretty impressive.

But as I say, I know nothing, and am happy to be corrected!


----------



## HashRouge (3 August 2012)

I'm looking forward to Fuego later on 
And for anyone who's missed it, GB have just won a bronze and a gold in rowing


----------



## maisiemoo (3 August 2012)

What time is Fuego ?


----------



## HashRouge (3 August 2012)

I think around 2pm, but I'll check 

ETA 2.01pm and the Charlotte is the next rider, so very convenient


----------



## Trolley Hunter Type (3 August 2012)

14.01


----------



## maisiemoo (3 August 2012)

Thankyou . will be at work but can stick telly on


----------



## Munchkin (3 August 2012)

Dab said:



			And was it just me but i didnt think he tracked up in the extended trot....just very flashy in front?
		
Click to expand...


Rollkur trained...


----------



## Munchkin (3 August 2012)

Wow - THAT was a good test  Loved that horse's extensions


----------



## SusannaF (3 August 2012)

Ooopsa - knocked the fence.


----------



## Trolley Hunter Type (3 August 2012)

79.392  SPREHE K  	DESPERADOS

Lets hope Charlotte does a cracker.


----------



## SusannaF (3 August 2012)

No pressure, Charlotte...


----------



## littlenordic (3 August 2012)

Gutted!!!! But we can still do it!! Go Charlotte!!!!!


----------



## Dab (3 August 2012)

Munchkin said:



			Rollkur trained...
		
Click to expand...

its telling isnt it...so when are these judges going to penalise those movements for being incorrect!


----------



## Trolley Hunter Type (3 August 2012)

My 2yo little boy is prancing round the living room


----------



## Andiamo (3 August 2012)

Poor Danish rider, she's trying hard not to cry. There is so much pressure at this point...she did a great test, but a small mistake cost her a bit.


----------



## SusannaF (3 August 2012)

What gives with the giant nosebands?


----------



## SusannaF (3 August 2012)

OMG! The Portuguese Luso! Magnificent 

Did you see his curb? Near vertical throughout, unlike some "top riders" who entered with their curbs horizontal and remained that way...


----------



## Trolley Hunter Type (3 August 2012)

I think the Portuguese rider is the first I have seen riding in a proper riding hat and the first I have seen dismount as soon as he was at the vet. Nice to see.


----------



## Jackson (3 August 2012)

at the Portuguese horse and rider, I thought that they were great, and it was nice to see him let his horse walk out on a long rein after too


----------



## SusannaF (3 August 2012)

If someone can explain to me why the Portuguese horse and rider were marked relatively low, I'd love to know, genuinely.


----------



## Mondy (3 August 2012)

SusannaF said:



			If someone can explain to me why the Portuguese horse and rider were marked relatively low, I'd love to know, genuinely.
		
Click to expand...

Because he doesn't train with Rollkur. That is mandatory for success nowadays. :-/

I agree - beautiful, correct, expressive ride.


----------



## SusannaF (3 August 2012)

Mondy said:



			Because he doesn't train with Rollkur. That is mandatory for success nowadays. :-/

I agree - beautiful, correct, expressive ride.
		
Click to expand...

You could see his reins were loose (as were the Austrian girl's). Curb near the vertical. The German commentator I'm watching said his piaffe was the best in the competition.


----------



## BabyA (3 August 2012)

Did love the way Richard gave his horse a treat afterwards though!


----------



## Trolley Hunter Type (3 August 2012)

Fuego was a delight to watch. 

Go Charlotte!


----------



## littlenordic (3 August 2012)

OMG OMG OMG OMG WELL DONE CHARLOTTE - AMAZING PERFORMANCE!!!!!!


----------



## Trolley Hunter Type (3 August 2012)

83.7


----------



## KingfisherBlue (3 August 2012)

Dujardin and Valegro! 

WOW! WOW! WOW!

Had to shout......just one of those moments


----------



## igglepop (3 August 2012)

That was heaven to watch.


----------



## Trolley Hunter Type (3 August 2012)

Can somebody explain how this works please 

Ok so I get each nation has 4 riders competing individually. 
I get that 3 of those 4 are competing as a team. 
I understand that each individuals score is their placings. 
I think that each teams average of the 3 scores is thier placings.

Ok so now what are the "Q"s under the top 10s names? Qualified for the Grand prix special? Is it just the top 10 that go through to that? Is that a separate medal as well as the grand prix?

Then who goes through to the grand prix freestyle? Is that the Kur? To their own music? 

Sorry I am clueless to dressage, I just realised when I tried to explain to my partner he knew as much as me which is very little.


----------



## Mlini (3 August 2012)

I didn't really understand but found this on the london 2012 website...


*Competition format

After the first phase, the Grand Prix, the best seven teams (including any teams tied for seventh place) and the best 11 individuals (including any tied for 11th place) who are not already qualified as team members, progress to the next phase, the Grand Prix Special. 

The Team event medals are decided by the total of the scores in the Grand Prix and the Grand Prix Special. 

After the Grand Prix Special, the best 18 individuals (including any tied for 18th place) go through to the Grand Prix Freestyle. Riders are selected to go through on the basis of their performance in the Grand Prix Special only. 

Performance in the Grand Prix Freestyle determines the medals in the Individual event.*


----------



## Trolley Hunter Type (3 August 2012)

Thankyou for that  I didnt realise that it all depended on all three sections


----------



## Jade&Syrah (3 August 2012)

Patricks horse just went into Rollkur instead of reinback and the commentator said it was confused because he was playing with his half outside the ring...


----------



## igglepop (3 August 2012)

I wonder if the judges have seen the pictures from his training?


----------



## SusannaF (3 August 2012)

Jade&Syrah said:



			Patricks horse just went into Rollkur instead of reinback.
		
Click to expand...

I had a feeling that was what was going on.


----------



## igglepop (3 August 2012)

Is it just me or the did the dutch horse looks yanked in when it entered?


----------

